# Bargain bag of mushrooms



## menumaker (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I bought a big bag (aprrox 2lb)of ordinary field mushrooms today in the supermarket for pennies. Nothing wrong with them., just a shade past their best. I love mushroom soup of course during Autumn and Winter but would like to do something different as it is summertime AND be able to freeze the dish when cooked.
Who's got recipes to share please? Don't mind spicy or otherwise


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 18, 2013)

I enjoy them fried in butter with a little garlic, onion, salt, pepper and at the end a shot of cognac followed by a splash of cream.  Serve spooned over some good quality toast.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 18, 2013)

Do you have a dehydrator?  When I get huge Hen of the Woods, I dehydrate a portion.  They keep forever, and you can use them in soups and stews, powder them, etc.  I also freeze big chunks of them.

You could also dehydrate in a very low oven.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 18, 2013)

You could fry them in butter and then freeze what you don't want to use right now. I would put a piece of waxed paper on a cookie sheet. Spread out the mushrooms so they aren't touching, put them in the freezer, and then bag them when frozen.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 18, 2013)

Stuffed things!

Finely chop the mushrooms and saute with diced onion, some garlic, salt and pepper until they have given up their liquid.  Add a large handful of diced parsley and pull off the heat.

Use this as the base for some awesome fillings.

For instance:

Mix in some bread crumbs and ricotta cheese and make your own ravioli.

Mix in some ricotta and an egg and use it in lasagna.

Mix mushroom base with some fresh chopped sage, extra butter and toss in a skillet with cooked pasta - add Parmesan on top

Use the mushroom base, some bread crumb or rice and chopped spinach and stuff some small birds (pigeon, cornish hens,etc)

Serve toast points, lathered in mushroom base and topped with a slice of hard boiled egg or slice of prosciutto.  Great appetizer!

Make a white pizza! Top pizza dough with a creamy garlic sauce (like alfredo) add big dollops of mushroom base, top with a little a little mozzarella and finish with some quartered artichoke hearts and black olives.

What time are we eating?


----------



## taxlady (Jul 18, 2013)

Janet H said:


> Stuffed things!
> 
> Finely chop the mushrooms and saute with diced onion, some garlic, salt and pepper until they have given up their liquid.  Add a large handful of diced parsley and pull off the heat.
> 
> ...


Great ideas Janet.

I use something like that to stuff pork tenderloin.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2013)

marinated mushrooms will keep in your refrigerator up to 2 weeks. in large sauce pan put 1 cup of white vinegar,1 cup of water and bring to boil. Add1-1/2 lbs.halved or  quarted  mushrooms.return to boil cook 5 min drain mushrooms reserving the liquid. place mushrooms in a qt. sized glass jarpressing down mushrooms with back of spoon. Add 4 cloves of garli,1 tea. salt, 1/2 tea. dry oregano,and to make things zippy crushed red pepper to your desire.Add enough of the liquid to the mushrooms  in the jars. Let cool slightly then cover and refrigerate at least 24 hrs. before serving.Serve drizzled with evoo
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 18, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Do you have a dehydrator?  When I get huge Hen of the Woods, I dehydrate a portion.  They keep forever, and you can use them in soups and stews, powder them, etc.  I also freeze big chunks of them.
> 
> You could also dehydrate in a very low oven.


I pick up mushrooms all the time on the "past the best buy date" cart. I dehydrate them or do what Taxi recommends. The frozen ones I use on pizzas, the dehydrated ones I rehydrate, save the "gold" broth, and use in soups, sauces, etc.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 18, 2013)

Depends on type of mushrooms. Not all of them dry so well. The wild ones dry perfectly, no dehydrator needed. Just pull a thread thru them and hang them over the stove, or even simply outside the house. They can also be frozen. 
If having your house hot is not a problem, they can be marinated, pickled, or made into a spread. 
Here is a quick recipe: Sautee with some onions, mix with some cooked chicken, season of course to your liking, put in the oven proof dish mix with some sour cream, sprinkle with some shredded cheese on the top. Put in the oven cook till it's heated thru and cheese is melted.
Make re-stuffed mushrooms. Cut of the stems, chop with some extra mushroom. Sautee with onions, mix with some shredded cheese stuff the tops with mixture. Dredge in flour, egg, and bread crumbs, deep fry.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 18, 2013)

Beef Wellington !


----------



## menumaker (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your great suggestions,As usual you never disappoint I'm going use 
some as taxlady suggests and dry the rest. 
Merci bien everyone


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 19, 2013)

1. Beef Stroganoff
2. Tomato sauce with mushooms
3. Any Roast beef preperation, cooked with mushrooms.
4. Mushroom stuffed chicken breast
5. Mushroom stuffed pork (or beef) tenderloin
6. Grilled with olive oil, then frozen
7. marinated with olives for salads
6. Finely diced, then sauteed in butter for dressings and stuffings
7. mushroom-compound butter
8. mushroom relish
9. dirty rice with diced beef or chicken
10. mushroom stuffed beef heart
11. Mushroom ice cream (ooh, wait, you need candy cap mushrooms for that.)
12. Chili con Champiñón
13. Mushroom Risoto
14. Chow Mein with Mushrooms
15. mushroom lasagna
16. Mushroom stuffed whole trout
17. Dried and ground to powder
18. Tomato/Mushroom Aspic
19. Buffalo Mushrooms
20. Mushroom Omelet

If you ever don't know what to do with mushrooms, this list can help.  If it's not enough, let me know.  I can come up with many more mushroom recipes.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Jul 19, 2013)

This thread reminds me of Maryanne Esposito. (Ciao Italian) She was in Italy and bought a whole box of mushrooms. She put them in her trunk. The next day when she went to get them to cook and use them up, they were almost gone.  In there place was just worms having a feast.


----------



## menumaker (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Chief,
I've cut and pasted your selection for next time as there is often a good deal to be had locally for mushrooms


----------



## grumblebee (Jul 21, 2013)

I know you already got a lot of great answers and have solved your problem, but I have to post this anyway. (in case anyone searches or comes across this thread later  ) 

Mushroom "pate" is a delicious way to use excess mushrooms. It is so yummy on toast or stuffing into things (hard boiled egg hollows, ravioli, etc.)  Great for vegetarians AND non vegetarians alike. 

http://livinginthekitchenwithpuppies.blogspot.ca/2009/08/herbed-mushroom-pate.html


----------



## menumaker (Jul 21, 2013)

Grumblebee,
How GOOD is that?
Thank you for another excellent suggestion. I love mushrooms so it has been really helpful to get new ideas instead of sticking to the old and tested. Bye the way everyone, as we are experiencing 32c days here at the moment, my 'dried' mushrooms are well and truly dried!! I can feel a mushroom Lasagne  coming on any day now or maybe a ..........................Hmmm, Decisions, Decisions


----------



## taxlady (Jul 21, 2013)

grumblebee said:


> I know you already got a lot of great answers and have solved your problem, but I have to post this anyway. (in case anyone searches or comes across this thread later  )
> 
> Mushroom "pate" is a delicious way to use excess mushrooms. It is so yummy on toast or stuffing into things (hard boiled egg hollows, ravioli, etc.)  Great for vegetarians AND non vegetarians alike.
> 
> Living in the Kitchen with Puppies: Herbed Mushroom Pate


Sounds yummy. I have made sandwich spread using quark or cream cheese and sautéed mushrooms. It makes a great sandwich with a piece of ham.

I like the variations (extra flavours and higher proportion of 'shrooms) in the recipe in the link.


----------



## Addie (Jul 21, 2013)

grumblebee said:


> I know you already got a lot of great answers and have solved your problem, but I have to post this anyway. (in case anyone searches or comes across this thread later  )
> 
> Mushroom "pate" is a delicious way to use excess mushrooms. It is so yummy on toast or stuffing into things (hard boiled egg hollows, ravioli, etc.) Great for vegetarians AND non vegetarians alike.
> 
> Living in the Kitchen with Puppies: Herbed Mushroom Pate


 
 My daughter has always been the party thrower of the family. Now, sadly to say, not anymore. And just as the  perfect recipe comes along. I always made something for her parties. And this would have been so, so perfect! It would have been the hit of the evening!


----------

